# Why is my crypt. so big?



## shaun64326 (Nov 30, 2006)

I have some cryptocoryne willisii "lucens" which is extremely large/tall. Some of its leaves are at least 40cm high with very long stems and only a small leaf at the end. Even the newly grown leaves are around 25cm in height. This is extremely annoying since I intended to use it as a foreground plant except its to big, so I have to use it as a background plant, which does not suit it at all. When I was researching the plant all the sites said it was a low growing foreground plant, especially the "lucens" variety. How do I make it grow like all the crypt. willisii "lucens" on the internet and in amano's magazines?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I am guessing it has gotten that big for three reasons: (1) it is crowded, and the leaves are reaching for the light. (2) It is well fertilized. (3) it has been undisturbed for a long time. Could you show us a picture? 

It should stay quite low for a long time if replanted where the plants are not close together and kept in strong light. If it still gets too big, then go for C. parva.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I would also guess that it may be crowded and starving for light. Or perhaps the light is not strong enough to begin with or is fading in strength.

What substrate are you growing them in? I find that the richer substrates such as topsoil and Aquasoil tend to grow shorter Crypts as they get their nutrients from the substrate, while water column tanks grow taller Crypts.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I would guess your lighting is not that bright and has lots of red. Add some blue.

Red light makes plants stretch, blue light makes them more compace. Dim light = tall crypts, that is the stronger the light the more compact (and colorful) crypts become. 

A very strong warm white bulb whill make my tall green crypts short and brown.


----------



## shaun64326 (Nov 30, 2006)

> I am guessing it has gotten that big for three reasons: (1) it is crowded, and the leaves are reaching for the light. (2) It is well fertilized. (3) it has been undisturbed for a long time. Could you show us a picture?
> 
> It should stay quite low for a long time if replanted where the plants are not close together and kept in strong light. If it still gets too big, then go for C. parva.


Yes, it does seem to be fairly crowded and the driftwood might be blocking out some of the light. I would not say it is well fertilised, in the water column at least. The sand has some sort of substrate addative underneath as well as seachem root tabs. I was thinking of replacing some of the sand with eco-complete where all the plants are and leaving the front nice and sandy- with laterite under the sand. Would this be a wise decision? It has definatly not been undisturbed for a long time. I've only had it for a few weeks. I'll try and take a picture today.



> I would also guess that it may be crowded and starving for light. Or perhaps the light is not strong enough to begin with or is fading in strength.
> 
> What substrate are you growing them in? I find that the richer substrates such as topsoil and Aquasoil tend to grow shorter Crypts as they get their nutrients from the substrate, while water column tanks grow taller Crypts.


It is a very low light tank, only 1.6W/G. I will, however, be upgrading my lights very soon. The substrate I am growing them is pool filter sand with some sort of powdery substrate addative and seachem root tabs.



> I would guess your lighting is not that bright and has lots of red. Add some blue.
> 
> Red light makes plants stretch, blue light makes them more compace. Dim light = tall crypts, that is the stronger the light the more compact (and colorful) crypts become.
> 
> A very strong warm white bulb whill make my tall green crypts short and brown.


The lighting is actually mostly blueish (one tube is 10000K, the other is a purple tri-phosphour tube). However they are over a year old and have probably shifted in spectrum. The new growth on them is brown though.

Thanks for all your help. It was very informative.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Richard;

I'm curious, how do you figure red light makes plants stretch and blue light makes them more compact?

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

1) experience 2) documentation.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Documentation like what, research papers? Are you referring to phytochromes, phototropins and plant development? What publications? Where did you obtain it?

I'm not trying to be a PITA here. I'd like to read it to learn more.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## mastic (Apr 13, 2007)

Green light?
Sometimes greenwater are useful to limit the grow of the cryptocorinen. The problem is to remove the green-water after this _treatment_. Green water is an extremely dense green algae water. It protects the eggs of the fish, removes the fungus, ... and is the enemy of the plants


----------

